# Choice Gear: Gearbox Unobtainium Strap Edition Watch from Oakley



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Oakley sunglasses have long been preferred sunglasses of choice by Audi Sport and also in our offices and while we've lusted after many of their shades we've never really been won over by their timepieces. In our opinion their often more organic-looking design didn't translate well to the wrist. However, Oakley's new Gearbox Unobtainium watch is by no means organic and very cool. We've just found it in their latest email newsletter. Available in three finishes it's not a chronograph but the simplicity works well here with the busier mechanical body design.

Read more about it on the Oakley website after the jump.

* Full Story - Gearbox Unobtainium Strap Edition Watch *


----------

